# Libre reading or finger prick?



## Lisamatt (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey guys. What’s everyone’s opinion when entering blood glucose levels into there pump pdm ? Do you use the libre sensor or finger prick. Mines can sometimes be up to 4 mmol difference ? Thank you x


----------



## helli (Sep 8, 2020)

Finger pricks are always more accurate than Libre.
Unless the numbers are very high or falling very fast, I would be concerned about a difference as high as 4mmol/l. If it is consistently this far out, contact Abbott and get a replacement. Do this even if your Libre is on prescription. There is no reason the NHS should pay for faulty sensors.


----------



## Lisamatt (Sep 9, 2020)

ThNk you so much I’ll speak to my nurse today about it xxx


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 9, 2020)

Always dose based on finger prick, your nurse can't do anything about a sensor reading incorrectly so should that be what you were going to be talking to them about I wouldn't bother, you need to contact Abbott directly yourself to report a faulty sensor and go through a list of questions etc xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2020)

For many years I have always fingerpricked for meal doses.

But I would happily dose and/or set TBR adjustments based on Libre (or enlite/guardian) readings.

Fairly regular fingersticks helped me work out how well a sensor was tracking (though I always expect differences between the 2, especially where arrows are showing BG movement). But generally I would expect Libre to be within 0.5 - 1 of fingersticks most of the time.

Really big differences, especially if Bg is stable, would make me consider contacting Abbott to troubleshoot and replace the sensor.

I’ve recently started using Dexcom G6, and I’m very pleased with the data I’m getting. A few drifts, but very easy to trust it for readings to dose from.

I suspect my number of fingersticks will drop off over the next 12 months!


----------



## helli (Sep 10, 2020)

I dose from my Libre readings but only if they are stable-ish (not falling or rising quickly), between 4mmol/l and 8 mmol/l and I have checked/calibrated at least once that day under the same conditions (stable-ish and in range). 
If Libre suggests I will need a correction (too high or too low), I will check with a finger prick. 
And I use an unofficial app (xDrip) to read Libre because it allows me to calibrate the readings which gives me more confidence.


----------



## Lisamatt (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## porll69 (Sep 15, 2020)

I use the Libre and miaomiao combination.  The MM allows me to calibrate it so that the sensor is pretty close to my finger prick test.  90% of the time I enter BGs into my pump after checking my Libre/MM


----------



## Lisamatt (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you x


----------

